# Low carb bulking



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi all, ive finally decided to go all.out bulk, ive always trained for strength and not worried about size

However ive decided the rest of the year for me is all about size.

Just a quick question, since im looking to grow, as opposed to just getting stronger (I know they also go hand in hand) can I keep a low carb diet? Im mostly keto, but was thinkibg maybe 50g a day carba, with an extra 50g pre-workout?

Whats your opinions/experiences? I will be assisted

Thanks


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I have no personal experience but you may be interested in this:






(Personally I like eating carbs so there is no way I'd bulk without them. I control fat gain by controlling calories. I'm natty though, and train to generally get in better shape not to compete.)


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Carbs are essential for muscle growth, both from an energy balance standpoint and hormonal. Bulking without them (full Keto) would certainly be sub optimal.

Having said that, you don't need to binge on white bread and chips to get your carbs in. Well timed carbs from clean sources should do the trick.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Based on this book: The art and science of low carbohydrate performance, the hormonal effect of carbs can be offset by high leucine intake. So I would suggest supplementing heavily with BCAA if you take this route. But still, carbs are probably the more efficient way to bulk. Pig grows faster when fed corn.


----------



## 195645855 (Jun 26, 2015)

Carbs are not essential for muscle growth.

An optimal diet for muscle growth may include carbs but they're not essential.

Keep it simple. If you wanna stay low carb that's cool, just be in a surplus and ensure adequate protein consumption.

Carbs are a good tool to use when bulking in 2 main ways, being that they can trigger a insulin response (sensitivity is highest post workout and first thing in the morning) and to provide explosive fuel for your training.

Outside of these 2 I personally don't see their need so have never understood why people go so high with their carbs but each to their own I guess

If you find you can train with good intensity on a LCHF diet then there isn't a need for carbs as fuel IMO.

Timing the carbs you do eat to post workout and AM would take advantage of your insulin sensitivity and protein and dairy (if you eat it) spikes insulin to a degree anyway.

Just my 2 pennies. Carbs a tool, not a necessity. Try it how you wanna for a couple months and if you don't get the response you want then switch it up. Drop the fats and add some carbs.

The problem with carbs is they taste so f*cking good!


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

> Carbs are not essential for muscle growth.
> 
> An optimal diet for muscle growth may include carbs but they're not essential.
> 
> ...


I personally love carbs, but I bloat very easy even on clean carbs which is why I try avoid them! I think I will try the way you said, am and after a workout and see how I go, cheers


----------



## 195645855 (Jun 26, 2015)

You and me both. Pretty much every grain apart from white rice bloats me so I stick to fruits, potatoes and white rice for my carb sources when bulking and rarely go over 250g a day.

(Cheat day excluded!)

Good luck :thumb


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

I am on low carb high fat high protein but not bulking and I love it. The trick is timing your carbs. I do 100g (oats) in the morning andf 50g (waxy maizer starch post workout and it works great for me. Try experimenting with timings and different carbs source and you'll be fine.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> I have no personal experience but you may be interested in this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^The basis of all diets is calories, so low/moderate carb, moderate protein, high fat is fine, as long as calories are controlled as per your goal.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

It;s worth an experiment. I have some clients who do well on low-ish carbs when lean bulking and find they smooth out too much when carbs are high but others who find low carb bulking to significantly reduce exercise performance, mood and energy levels. I belong to the second group and have had some horrid experiences trying to lean bulk with a targeted keto diet, but just because higher carb works for me it doesn't mean it will for everyone.

A large part of it is genetic, but activity levels outside of training also play an important role, as does general response to diet. If you are someone who has an active job or also participates in regular sports beyond weight training then generally a moderate-high carb/low-sh fat diet will provide a better lean bulking experience.

If however you have a desk job and a mostly sedentary life outside of the gym then lower carb and higher fat is often more suitable.

Another determinant is whether you naturally are a skinny dude who struggles with gaining more than cutting or if you are someone who can gain weight easily but struggles to keep it off. For the former going higher carb is usually the best approach, for the latter lower carb.

In either case though, if you want to control fat gain whilst bulking, overall calorie control is still equally important whatever the macros. Basically you have to experiment and find what you look and feel best on and can stick to most easily. Some do well low carb generally but prefer higher carb anyway simply because it allows more eating options, whereas some people really like the simplicity of a limited diet like keto and love the food options. In that sense your mentality towards food is also important because that helps the consistency which underpins everything in this game.


----------

